# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Bắc >  Đến Bát Tràng chơi gốm - Bat Trang - Du lịch Hà Nội

## hangnt

Men theo con đường đê sông Hồng gần 10km, tới ngôi làng cổ Bát Tràng nơi nổi tiếng với các mặt hàng gốm sứ. Đến đầu làng Bát Tràng  những bình hoa, chậu cảnh, tượng gốm bày la liệt, dải dài khắp làng.

Hiện nay, sản phẩm gốm Bát Tràng càng ngày càng phong phú và đa dạng. Từ các loại hàng mộc thô cho đến những thành phẩm trau chuốt, bóng bẩy, đa hình, đa sắc, cả đồ dân dụng cho đến hàng mỹ nghệ đắt tiền, tất cả đều có trong chợ gốm Bát Tràng. Ngoài các mặt hàng truyền thống, các lò gốm Bát Tràng còn sản xuất nhiều sản phẩm mới đáp ứng yêu cầu tiêu dùng như các loại ấm, chén, bát, đĩa, lọ hoa….

Đến thăm Bát Tràng vào bất cứ thời điểm nào trong ngày cũng thấy không khí lao động hối hả, tấp nập ôtô chuyên chở hàng đi tiêu thụ và du khách tới thăm.

Không đặt yếu tố kinh doanh lên hàng đầu. Do vậy, đây là chợ gốm duy nhất mà du khách có thể thoải mái xem hàng hoặc tìm hiểu về sản phẩm theo ý thích. Không chỉ tự do xem hàng, du khách còn được chủ hàng giới thiệu các công đoạn sản xuất của các mẫu hàng, cách vẽ hoa văn, phối màu men mà những  người thợ thủ công đã dày công nghiên cứu.

Một số các bạn trẻ khi tới đây ngoài mục đích mua sắm còn muốn tìm hiểu các công đoạn sản xuất. Vì vậy mà họ tìm tới tận các xưởng gốm để được làm quen với các công nghệ sản xuất và đặc biệt tại đây các bạn có thể tự làm sản phẩm cho chính mình. Ngày càng nhiều bạn trẻ và khách du lịch chọn Bát Tràng là điểm đến cho ngày nghỉ cuối tuần bởi dịch vụ “chơi gốm” ở đây.

Khách đến chơi gốm, dù quần áo lấm lem, dù chân tay nhem nhuốc sau khi tự tay làm sản phẩm của mình, có dịp được trải nghiệm với các công đoạn làm gốm truyền thống này. Và còn gì thú vị khi sau buổi đi chơi, bạn có thể mang về một tác phẩm do chính tay mình làm để dành tặng cho người thân.

*Dưới đây là một số hình ảnh tại làng gốm Bát Tràng:*





Các vật dụng trang trí nhà với nguyên liệu chính là gốm, sứ.





Những chiếc bình tráng men bắt mắt.



Bát đĩa là mặt hàng phổ biến nhất tại Bát Tràng.



Rực rỡ với các bình hoa trang trí.



Những chiếc vòng xinh xắn được làm theo yêu cầu của khách.







Nghệ nhân chăm chút từng chi tiết trên sản phẩm.



Một em bé đang say sưa với tác phẩm của mình.



Để tham quan Hà Nội bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tham quan thủ đô Hà Nội 1 ngày (Giá 360.000 VNĐ/Khách)* -* Tham quan thu do Ha Noi 1 ngay (Gia 360.000VND/Khach)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Hà Nội* - *tour du lich Ha Noi*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Hà Nội click vào *du lịch Hà Nội* - *du lich Ha Noi*

Cùng xem *Các địa điểm đi chơi quanh Hà Nội - Cac dia diem choi quanh Ha Noi*

----------


## Taeyeon0903

Mình đi Bát Trang rồi thích nhất là cái khoản tự nặn  :cuoi1:

----------


## Meoluoi9x

Bát Tràng thú vị nhất là khoản tự nặn tự vẽ gốm  :cuoi1:

----------

